# How do I check for breakages after updating?



## mariourk (May 7, 2012)

I just updated a bunch of outdated ports by simply running *portupgrade -a*. This seemed to work fine. As far as I could see in /usr/ports/UPDATING, none of the outdated packages needed special attention. But how do I check if there are any breakages that require certain packages to be recompiled?

For example, under Gentoo I used revdep-rebuild for this.


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2012)

`% pkg_libchk`
from sysutils/bsdadminscripts.

`# portmaster --check-depends`
from ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 8, 2012)

There's also a shortcut of sorts ... to part of the process(es).

```
ldd /usr/local/bin/xcalc # for example
the shortcut...
killall -HUP Xorg # one is now out of X
xcalc
```
I've recompiled and recompiled, but the ldd still fails.
(some library not found).
Running a X-library package out of X, more often than not will hint whether it is the package, or just a dependency of the package/port, that needs updating.


----------



## mariourk (May 8, 2012)

That seems simple enough. Thanks! :beer


----------

